# Waltop tablet [solved]

## mani001

Hi,

did anyone get this to work in Gentoo? I'm having some problems to get it to work. I've tried both the in kernel support module and the linuxwacom-module package in gentoo and none of them works for me... When I connect it, the tablet seems to get recognized by the kernel

```

dell xorg.conf.d # dmesg  | tail -n 10

[  122.144256] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 7500 nsec

[  129.159116] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 11250 nsec

[  171.954043] usb 6-1: USB disconnect, address 2

[  503.792264] usb 6-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

[  503.987518] usb 6-1: New USB device found, idVendor=172f, idProduct=0032

[  503.987528] usb 6-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  503.987535] usb 6-1: Product: Slim Tablet

[  503.987540] usb 6-1: Manufacturer: WALTOP International Corp.

[  504.006439] input: WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb6/6-1/6-1:1.0/input/input13

[  504.006617] generic-usb 0003:172F:0032.0003: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0

```

and also by xorg (though in the end, it says "No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)", which is probably a bad thing   :Very Happy:  )

```

dell xorg.conf.d # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |tail -n 31

[   504.025] (II) config/udev: Adding input device WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet (/dev/input/event12)

[   504.025] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   504.025] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"

[   504.025] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"

[   504.025] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: always reports core events

[   504.025] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event12"

[   504.027] (II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.

[   504.027] (II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet: other types will be automatically added.

[   504.027] (--) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet stylus: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1

[   504.027] (--) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet stylus: Wacom USB BambooFun tablet maxX=10000 maxY=6000 maxZ=1023 resX=100000 resY=100000  tilt=disabled

[   504.027] (II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet stylus: hotplugging dependent devices.

[   504.027] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet eraser: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   504.027] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet eraser: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"

[   504.027] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet eraser: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"

[   504.027] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet eraser: always reports core events

[   504.027] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event12"

[   504.029] (--) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet eraser: Wacom USB BambooFun tablet maxX=10000 maxY=6000 maxZ=1023 resX=100000 resY=100000  tilt=disabled

[   504.033] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet eraser" (type: ERASER)

[   504.033] (--) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=10000 bottom Y=6000 resol X=100000 resol Y=100000

[   504.042] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet pad: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   504.042] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet pad: Applying InputClass "evdev tablet catchall"

[   504.042] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet pad: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"

[   504.042] (**) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet pad: always reports core events

[   504.042] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event12"

[   504.050] (--) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet pad: Wacom USB BambooFun tablet maxX=10000 maxY=6000 maxZ=1023 resX=100000 resY=100000  tilt=disabled

[   504.058] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet pad" (type: PAD)

[   504.058] (II) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet stylus: hotplugging completed.

[   504.066] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet stylus" (type: STYLUS)

[   504.066] (--) WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet stylus: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=10000 bottom Y=6000 resol X=100000 resol Y=100000

[   504.067] (II) config/udev: Adding input device WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet (/dev/input/mouse2)

[   504.067] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

```

but if I cat /dev/input/event12, which seems to be the device for it, there is no output when I use the pen on it.

The corresponding xorg.conf configuration for it is:

```

dell xorg.conf.d # cat 90-wacom.conf 

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "Wacom class"

        MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        #Driver "evdev"

        Driver "wacom"

EndSection

```

Another strange issue is that the wacom module from the kernel doesn't get automatically loaded when I plug in the tablet (though all the above applies the same if I load it manually).

Any idea? Am I missing something?

Greetings!!Last edited by mani001 on Sun Mar 27, 2011 12:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wormo

 *mani001 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [   504.067] (II) config/udev: Adding input device WALTOP International Corp. Slim Tablet (/dev/input/mouse2)
> 
> [   504.067] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
> ...

 

Have you tried matching on /dev/input/mouse*, since that is apparently how xorg saw it?

----------

## mani001

That's a good point...it's working  :Very Happy: 

I just thought /dev/input/even* was fine since it also says

```

Option "Device" "/dev/input/event12"

```

 :Embarassed: 

So, thank you very much!!! adding solved to the subject...

PS: I'm wondering if it's a bad thing that it gets detected as a mouse....   :Confused:  that will probably be next topic I'll start   :Smile: 

----------

